# Today I lost my other mother today



## Stardust (Jan 4, 2011)

I lost my Mom 8 months ago to the day today and I lost the woman I called my second Mom today. I loved her the day I met her when I was only 16 years old. When my marriage ended she said, "you divorced my son and not me." All my birthday cards always said, "for my special Daughter-In-Law, even after we were divorced. The cards were always hand picked. I remember her telling me how she picked out cards for people. They used to be very funny. We both enjoyed a good laugh. The last card she sent me was all about, "The Gift of Family."  I got the gift from her long, long, long ago. Thank you Mom # 2 for all the fun times and because of you I have my children that I love so much ~

 We all need to unwrap the gift of family and realize just how important it is before it is too late. I love you Moms and will miss you both ~  I know you are as free as birds, as you start your journey into Heaven ~
 xxxx's
 star ~


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Jan 4, 2011)

May your 2nd mother rest in peace! She is looking down here and watching out for you. I have a second daughter who we love just as much as if we had given birth to her, so we can certainly appreciate how you feel. 

 Mike and Bunny


----------



## rockbot (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, sounds like a wonderful woman.

 God Bless, 
 Rocky


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about that. My condolences to you and the whole family.
 She, her family and old friends are catching up and talking about the old days now.
 We always miss them when they go but can always take solace knowing we'll see them again. In the meantime the memories can help us to carry on.


----------



## glass man (Jan 5, 2011)

SO VERY SORRY TO HEAR THIS! YOU WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS! JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 5, 2011)

Hang in there Star,...it's hard to lose people close to us, ( I know) but you have lots of good friends to help you over lifes hurtles.[]


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2011)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, Star. You've had a tough year. We're here for you, friend.  ~Jim


----------



## woody (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Star. Hang in there. It will get better.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm proud of you Star, for the beautiful post and for the way you handle these moments.. God bless you!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 5, 2011)

I missed this thread yesterday. I'm really sorry Star. Write me when you're feeling better.  ~Mike


----------



## cookie (Jan 5, 2011)

Star- Sorry to hear  about your loss.  Best Wishes...John


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 5, 2011)

Every year without knowing it I have passed the day 
 When the last fires will wave to me 
 And the silence will set out 
 Tireless traveller 
 Like the beam of a lightless star 

 Then I will no longer 
 Find myself in life as in a strange garment 
 Surprised at the earth 
 And the love of one woman 
 And the shamelessness of men 
 As today writing after three days of rain 
 Hearing the wren sing and the falling cease 
 And bowing not knowing to what 

 You will survive this endless trespass.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind support at this difficult time, I get infused today and hope it will give the some extra energy and strength to be able to stand and to be strong for my children and grandchildren. I have lost so much weight since my mom died and now I have that great big pit in my stomach back again. I know this too shall pass, but I hurt really bad.  How fortunate I am to have this forum family. You all touch my heart in a special way, when I read what each of you has thoughtfully written ~  Hug someone you love today, you never know if it maybe the last time you may see them ~
 Love,
 star ~ *


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry, Star.  My condolences.  Look how strong you are, hanging in there.  If anything happened to my Mom, I couldn't be as courageous as you.  Let's all take a moment to remember Star's Mom and all the Mom's and Dads who have passed on.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 6, 2011)

Indeed! We should also take a moment to think one thought of appreciation for someone we love, and who we would dearly miss if something happened.. it would be a way we can make the world a little more compassionate and pleasant during Star's unfortunate experience.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you again for the support that has come in in PM's and emails from people here and the newly added posts. In life we seem to find out in the death of family  member, who are friends really are. Once again, last night was so hard for myself and my family. I was so touched by the people who appeared like torches of light who had driven all day long just to give support, hold me up,  and say one last goodbye. It makes you rethink life and how many lives do we touch in our journey here. What can we do each and everyday to touch one more person's life and make this world a little better. I'm going to really miss her so much. Now it's time for me to hold up everyone else...Thank you again ~
 Love,
 star ~***


----------



## crozet86 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Star. God bless you and your loved ones.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Eddie for your kind words that you posted ~  Chris, thank you and the rest of the willintonbottleboys for your words of comfort and love that you set me also.
 I'm still so touched by members reaching out and giving support.

 Thank you again, I love you all. star ~


----------

